# Portland Winter price reductions made permanent.



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Uber customer email today:



"LOWER PRICES ARE HERE TO STAY



In February, we reduced uberX prices in Portland by 10% to help you ride warm all winter. Now, despite the rising temperatures, we've decided to keep our low prices in place. So what are you waiting for? There's never been a better (or more affordable) time to ride!"


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

It's become all about the pax! Can't wait to tell Uber to "take this job and shove it"


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

KevinH said:


> Uber customer email today:
> 
> "LOWER PRICES ARE HERE TO STAY
> 
> In February, we reduced uberX prices in Portland by 10% to help you ride warm all winter. Now, despite the rising temperatures, we've decided to keep our low prices in place. So what are you waiting for? There's never been a better (or more affordable) time to ride!"


You must be new to Uber.


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

This applies to Portland, ME. Did people in San Francisco get the e-mail too?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

but Portland is still $1.55/mile?
um that's still top tier these days!!!


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

$1.85/mile actually so I'm not complaining too much about that. I'm sure our day is coming so I'm taking advantage while I can. Demand is low and the city is saturated with drivers, plus most of the trips are really short because we're such a small city.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Nova828 said:


> $1.85/mile actually so I'm not complaining too much about that. I'm sure our day is coming so I'm taking advantage while I can. Demand is low and the city is saturated with drivers, plus most of the trips are really short because we're such a small city.


is this UberX? if so how is it $1.85
and if its 10% decrease yall were driving at near $2/mile plus time/min
this topic should be deleted,shot in the arm to people driving under a dollar all the way down to 65cents/mile


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yup, UberX is all we get up here in Maine. It's a $1.85 per mile, down from $2 per mile when we started up.
https://www.uber.com/cities/portland-me


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

smh


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

Next door in New Hampshire is still $2 a mile, that's more than they get in Hawaii! But not as much as NYC...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Nova828 said:


> Next door in New Hampshire is still $2 a mile, that's more than they get in Hawaii! But not as much as NYC...


NYC is understood because you have to have license,full commerical insurance, and all that jazz.
Does portland and New Hampshire have to go through that too?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Western Warrior said:


> It's become all about the pax! Can't wait to tell Uber to "take this job and shove it"


I always felt like saying, "ya feel lucky punk".


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> NYC is understood because you have to have license,full commerical insurance, and all that jazz.
> Does portland and New Hampshire have to go through that too?


Not yet, although the city council in Portland is talking about it and it's also being talked about at the state level. Uber is trying to expand and cover all of Maine by this summer.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Nova828 said:


> $1.85/mile actually so I'm not complaining too much about that. I'm sure our day is coming so I'm taking advantage while I can. Demand is low and the city is saturated with drivers, plus most of the trips are really short because we're such a small city.


This summer, you'll probably get rides to Old Orchard Beach & Sebago Lake. It will kick in and when that happens the price cuts will follow. Good Luck.


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yay! I can wait to shuffle tourists wearing wet bathing suits in my car on a 90 degree day!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

And if more drivers sign up, uber will continue to slash prices like they've done everywhere else.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Charleston SC is $1.75 for X and $2.75 for XL and THEY HAVE VERY FEW CARS OUT


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Crap, I'd drive all day and night for 1.75 or 1.85. What the heck was the OP whining about?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

KevinH said:


> Uber customer email today:
> 
> "LOWER PRICES ARE HERE TO STAY
> 
> In February, we reduced uberX prices in Portland by 10% to help you ride warm all winter. Now, despite the rising temperatures, we've decided to keep our low prices in place. So what are you waiting for? There's never been a better (or more affordable) time to ride!"


I wonder why the uber team thinks that lowering the fares 10% automatically raises the temperature in the uber car they are riding in.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Shine'ola said:


> Charleston SC is $1.75 for X and $2.75 for XL and THEY HAVE VERY FEW CARS OUT


Hopefully for the sake of uberx drivers in SC, it'll stay that way.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Crap, I'd drive all day and night for 1.75 or 1.85. What the heck was the OP whining about?


 Who knows. Perhaps if he/she drove in areas under $1/mile for a few weeks, then back to Portland, would have some more gratitude.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lidman said:


> And if more drivers sign up, uber will continue to slash prices like they've done everywhere else.


at $1.75/mile, i can understand them signing up


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I wonder why the uber team thinks that lowering the fares 10% automatically raises the temperature in the uber car they are riding in.


Because at below a 1.00 a mile, you cannot afford to run the air conditioner for the PAX..


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

#notnews


----------

